
Database with 4 Nvidia Gaming GPUs 43X Faster Than CPU Clusters - tmostak
http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-titan-x-mapd.html
======
mcphage
It looks interesting, and powerful, but I'm not seeing anywhere about how much
MapD costs. I've got a DB of 6B+ records that would be great to do more
flexible queries on.

~~~
tmostak
Hi please write us at info at mapd dot com for more info. We'll also be
rolling out cloud instances soon if on-prem deployment doesn't make sense.

------
jacquesm
you already posted this earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12054605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12054605)

~~~
detaro
seems like a valid repost to me. only one other post a few days ago (as far as
I can tell), with no comments and <10 points.

~~~
jacquesm
I don't think so:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=marksblogg.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=marksblogg.com)

